# PM727v Height?



## captlindz (Jan 3, 2018)

I posted this in another area here and had have no replies. Then found this section, so I thoight I would repost here.....

Another newbie here. I'll try to keep this as short as possible. After a ton of research I have finally decided to purchase the PM-727v. I have a small shop with a low ceiling and this is about as big a mill that I can fit. My question for you that own one of these is how tall is this machine from the bottom of the base to the top of the head with the head at full x axis travel? I am fabricating a table now and would like to have it be as tall as possible. I have only 86" floor to ceiling. The spec sheet for the mill says that it is 72" tall on the stand and also states the stand is 27.625" tall. But spec for the stand says that the stand is 30" tall.....hmm. Anyway, any help is appreciated. I'll be calling PM to order as soon as the holiday bonus comes, but want to get started on the bench.

Thanks in advance....

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 3, 2018)

Sorry, but I don't have any idea.  Have you tried calling Matt?


----------



## tweinke (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm sure if you call PM and ask you can get the answer you need.


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have the same situation, I have pm727v and custom stand and low ceiling height situation. went though the same as you when ordering mine. im set up now but still haven't used it. I will take some pics and measurement for you this weekend.


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

this is all I have for pics on hand, will raise and measure tomorrow.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2018)

If you building the stand make it any height you want or need. The length and width plus stability is what I'd figure out. I bought a HF drill mill and built my stand to suit my needs being in a wheelchair. And I put it on casters with outriggers to level and stability. I figure be twice as safe as a tin can base. I welded box channel and angle iron , my table height on the stand will be 32" , just right for sitting and milling. 
Congratulations on your new mill and welcome to the site , no wrong questions on here . Snobs we don't want or need. We here try to help on and off here.


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

I believe what he is asking is how tall can he get his stand to be before the head touches the roof when you raise the z axis. I would like my stand/bed height to be a couple inches higher but can.t or I will loose full head travel.


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

o.k. I went out and measured. goes like this. the machine itself from base to full raised head is 47 inches. I am on a 28 inch tall stand puts me at 75 inches full raised. I have 76 inches to the top of my roof that its under. the stand itself is  28"x30". hope this helps,.  sounds like you have ample height to work with.


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

pic with it raised up to 76" on 28" tall stand.


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

sorry, don,t know why my pics are being cut in half.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 6, 2018)

???? They don't look cut in half to me.


----------



## captlindz (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you ryan79.... That's exactly what I was looking for. I have a little bit more head room than you so I'll probably raise mine up a bit to get the table as high as possible. FYI, very happy with PM customer service so far. I emailed them, back and forth a few times. Very quick replies and very helpful. Makes sending them my holiday bonus that much easier. Here is what I got from them....

"OK I see, just had them check one, the 27-5/8 for the stand is right

About 74" total height with the head up at the top of the ways when on the stand. (can probably get a little more height out of it if you over travel the ways but not much)"

Order is in for the mill and I'll start fabrication on the table this week. I'll post pics....

Thanks again....



Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## captlindz (Jan 6, 2018)

Ryan79.... Next time you're in your shop, can you measure the distance between mounting bolts on the base? Doesn't have to be precise, I don't plan on pre-drilling the stand, just plan on adding some support under it.....

Thanks

Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

that 74" is with the head over travel on the ways all ready.   I would say by about 1.5 to 2 inches .  74" is the very top.  with the cover on that is.  take off motor cover and you gain a couple inches.   im doing a back splash and chip trys to it next, then a z axis power lift. already got a pretty sweet set of supplies for the power lift. I will put up picks when that happins.


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 6, 2018)

sorry I mean 47 is the very top from base of machine to top of head over run and all.


----------



## SSage (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a 727M not the variable, the manual says its 70" tall with the factory stand. The stand is the same on both models I would guess, mine is 27 9/16" high, the chip pan doesn't add much.

Mine arrived yesterday. I need to set it on the stand, hopefully soon.


----------



## SSage (Jan 10, 2018)

The 70" is accurate on the PM727M at a tight working height, with a vise on you could need 75" or more on the factory stand sitting directly on a floor.


----------



## captlindz (Jan 21, 2018)

Alright.... So the mill is on order and with the info you guys shared I have started on a bench. I had a piece of 3\16 plate that was 24" x 48", so I went with that. Went to the steel yard and picked up 2" angle and started going to town.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## captlindz (Jan 21, 2018)

Here is the basic frame. Height is 34"....
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## captlindz (Jan 21, 2018)

Not sure why the pics are being rotated after upoading. Sorry about that. Added some wheels and leveling feet from mcmasters....
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## captlindz (Jan 21, 2018)

Added a self, some straps to mount the drawer runners and boxed in the sides around what will be the drawer cabinet. Still have some bracing to add and have a friend building me the drawers.....
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SSage (Jan 21, 2018)

captlindz said:


> Added a self, some straps to mount the drawer runners and boxed in the sides around what will be the drawer cabinet. Still have some bracing to add and have a friend building me the drawers.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good plan to me. Wish I had room for a bigger stand/work bench. My mill is in the shops center. I'm running out of room. I don't even have a place to roll it out of the way since I added the surface grinder and another roll around tool box. 

I'll probably just build a riser base for mine when I get the time. The factory stand is too low for my back as usual. But it turned out to be fairly square and is fine for now.


----------



## captlindz (Mar 3, 2018)

Well....still waiting for the arrival of my mill, but I'm making some progress on my stand. A friend made some drawers for me. I finished installing to day. All that is left is to weld the top on.....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------



## captlindz (Mar 12, 2018)

Bench complete..... All I need is a mill....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LGL44VL using Tapatalk


----------

